
You don't need jQuery - andruby
https://github.com/oneuijs/You-Dont-Need-jQuery
======
Zekio
Damn, it seems the only benefit to JQuery over Vanilla JS is
"document.querySelector" == "$"

For most of my uses of jquery that is :)

Guess I'm bookmarking that page and dropping jquery

